# Learning new skills from internet friends....( in Devon)



## bethshangirl

When l went to England last month,( visiting family/grandkids) l went to a lovely little craft shop in Sidmouth,...where l met some lovely ladies that l'd ''met'' on lnstagram. Now please don't be offended, -''Facebook fans''! ......but l'm not fond of it. ....lt's just not for me. 
But l really like lnstagram,....and like on KP, l've ''met'' some lovely people! 
lt was even better to meet them in reality though! & one of them runs workshops in the craft shop ( called ''Masiedaisies) -on all sorts of interesting & unusual crafts. She loves finding & using vintage patterns & ideas, and ''bringing them back''.
This is a retro embroidered flower brooch she showed me how to make, and l've just completed it! The base is a curtain ring , & embroidery is french knots.
The originals were made about 60 years ago ( in Dorset, l think) .....all l have to do now is sew brooch pin on the back of it. l love them!


----------



## cleantea

Thank you ,I have just come across the beautiful brooch you showed a while back. Thank you for showing how they were made. I am going to give this a try.
I love the jewellery you show that you have made. I see you live in Donegal or Mayo. I live in Longford.
I like to try new crafts.


----------



## marilyngf

they are so pretty


----------



## bethshangirl

cleantea said:


> Thank you ,I have just come across the beautiful brooch you showed a while back. Thank you for showing how they were made. I am going to give this a try.
> I love the jewellery you show that you have made. I see you live in Donegal or Mayo. I live in Longford.
> I like to try new crafts.


Hi cleantea! actually, l live in Co. Galway. l have tried the wrapping the curtain ring with embroidery cotton method, but l wrapped this one with bias binding. The lady who taught me often uses wool too! - I guess you can make the basic idea you own. Shame we're not a bit closer! ....we could craft together!


----------



## run4fittness

Very lovely! :thumbup:

Think of all the different colors you could use!


----------



## cleantea

that would be lovely. I do not know anyone around who crafts, although I am sure there are plenty. I love the kp forum. so many lovely items are shown. and everyone is so helpful.
do you live the city of Galway?


----------



## kiwiannie

They are so pretty.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Very pretty,


----------



## tatesgirl

I'm interested to know the approximate size of the rings used in the pictures. You call it a "curtain ring" but they come in different sizes. Also mentioned it as a brooch so I'm guessing a little over an inch?

Thanks


----------



## bethshangirl

cleantea said:


> that would be lovely. I do not know anyone around who crafts, although I am sure there are plenty. I love the kp forum. so many lovely items are shown. and everyone is so helpful.
> do you live the city of Galway?


WHAT!!!! l came from Southampton to lreland too! l live in rural Connemara, ( l guess you haven't seen some of the pictures l've posted of where l live?) Galway city's an hour's drive away.


----------



## Windbeam

Lovely, thanks for all the information.


----------



## bethshangirl

tatesgirl said:


> I'm interested to know the approximate size of the rings used in the pictures. You call it a "curtain ring" but they come in different sizes. Also mentioned it as a brooch so I'm guessing a little over an inch?
> 
> Thanks


The one l've made here is 1 & 3/4 inches (44mm) in diameter & it's metal, which makes it heavier , the ideal is plastic , but l couldn't find any! 
Some people make them smaller , or larger. l'm using strong brooch pins, - high up on the back, as the metal is heavier.


----------



## jonibee

Thank You for passing on the instructions on this lovely brooch..I put it in my book of things to do in the future...It's really pretty...


----------



## tatesgirl

Thanks for the speedy reply! I'll look for plastic rings but if I can't find any I'll check the tools department for a washer or two.

I think plastic rings have disappeared because café style curtains are more or less passé. I have a few smaller ones left from the "good old days" - perhaps a half inch across - and wanted a couple small extendable rods so I could make a curtain to cover the top half of my l.r. window over the A/C. (Men are sometimes seen in the woods in our backyard and assumed to be hoping to get a glimpse of someone inside [lots of elderly women here]). There are no café style rods in any of the local stores.


----------



## Grandma11

Very pretty


----------



## rujam

Well done, that is so pretty.


----------



## Mad loch

Lovely &#128515;


----------



## annguttridge

Lovely idea thanks for sharing


----------



## Kay Knits

That is so pretty. Would look wonderful on a shawl.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth

Thank you, I am going to try this. Would be lovely "tuck-in" gifts.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn

That is beautiful!!


----------



## purplelady

gorgeous !!!


bethshangirl said:


> When l went to England last month,( visiting family/grandkids) l went to a lovely little craft shop in Sidmouth,...where l met some lovely ladies that l'd ''met'' on lnstagram. Now please don't be offended, -''Facebook fans''! ......but l'm not fond of it. ....lt's just not for me.
> But l really like lnstagram,....and like on KP, l've ''met'' some lovely people!
> lt was even better to meet them in reality though! & one of them runs workshops in the craft shop ( called ''Masiedaisies) -on all sorts of interesting & unusual crafts. She loves finding & using vintage patterns & ideas, and ''bringing them back''.
> This is a retro embroidered flower brooch she showed me how to make, and l've just completed it! The base is a curtain ring , & embroidery is french knots.
> The originals were made about 60 years ago ( in Dorset, l think) .....all l have to do now is sew brooch pin on the back of it. l love them!


----------



## mysterywriter

You clever girl. You always amaze me with not only your talent but how you keep exploring. I get so many compliments on the earrings I brought from you and this brooch looks like a winner.


----------



## TAYATT

This is a wonderful craft project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cleantea

Did you really come from Southampton? good coincidence.
Which part did you come from and when. I come from Bevious Valley area, just down from Portswood. My Mum, who did loads of craft work spent her last few years in the sheltered flats in St Mary's.
I have seen the beautiful photos you have posted, But I did not realize they were Connemara. I thought Donegal. There are loads of lovely wild flowers around that area.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper

Another beautiful creation. As others say it would be a beautiful finding for a scarf. A smaller lighter weight one would be lovely with lace - the size off a large wedding band or a little bigger.
Tks for sharing


----------



## riversong200

So clever! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Damama

Very pretty and clever!


----------



## d-dub

Very sweet, you have made it beautifully.


----------



## glnwhi

lovely


----------



## AMZ

Breath taking. Would be so fun to make. Thank You for sharing!


----------



## moherlyle

You continue to be brilliant! I so very much appreciate you exploring and finding all sorts of interesting ways to express your love of flowers and anything involving needlework, fabric, jewelry etc. and sharing with us your creations. I stand in awe at your creativity!


----------

